# Getting to Sydney end of Feb! Anyone looking to do some fruit picking/farm work?



## ndirienzo (Nov 12, 2011)

Getting to Sydney at the end of February. I will be looking to find work as soon as I get there and would like to do some farm work or fruit picking. Willing to move about the country to find some work. Just wondering if anyone else is in the same position and would want to travel around together or something...


----------



## Travler99 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi ndirienzo,

I'm also in the same boat, I arrive in about 4 weeks, so am planning my trip. I have joined Working Holiday Jobs as a premium member and got my bank account setup and TFN ready to go.

I've also been emailing a few farms from the jobs I've seen on site. Most employers want you to be in the region but I'm getting some positive responses from employers planning their workforce months ahead. 

We're are you thinking of doing your harvest work? I'm looking in Queensland.

Thanks 

Johnny


----------



## gd_ait (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Ndirienzo, I'll be there in 3 weeks time as well. Will be landing in Sydney as well. Should be interesting to do something out of the norm (for me) at least.


----------

